# late summer plugs and jigs



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

Looking for some size guidelines. I recently bought a super shad rap and a large 7" jig with spinner blade. I'm definitely planning on buying a few more plugs and jigs, I already have more than enough buck tails (Well, that being a figure of speech, you never can have enough but you get the idea)

Looking for brands and sizes and places to get them. Gander Mountain and Dicks are the only two stores I can really go to around here for fishing equipment, outside of ordering online, which I despise...


----------



## toolman (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah its tough to find much in the way of musky and pike tackle here too-same stores you have. I know you said you hate ordering online-which I dont blame you but if you go to www.muskyshop.com you can order a catalog from them. Friend of mine got thier catalog which is a little better than online shopping.

Did you check out the 1000 Islands Bait Store while you were there? 
As far as tackle-the In-Fisherman had an article in the Jan. 2005 issue and listed some big plastics as top baits. Berkley Power Eels, Reaper Tails, Power Leech and Power Grubs. I have used big Kalin grubs myself and had good success. Also I use alot of jerkbaits when fish are not silly deep like big Rapala Husky Jerks and Smithwick Rogues.


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

I stopped up at TI Bait while I was there. Grabbed a few black bucktail jigs, a number 3 mepps syclops spoon in hot firetiger and a giant killer minnow along with a hot firetiger timberdoodle.


----------

